# Webkinz clothing fits kittens rather nicely...



## persephonewillo (Apr 27, 2008)

yeah, this is what i woke up to this morning.  the kids AND the husband were at it.  poor kitties.  but so cute!  lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 27, 2008)

OMG!!  How adorable is that????  That is soo cute!  My cats would probably scratch my eyes out if I tried that!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 27, 2008)

They are so cute....but its suicidal putting clothing on cats.  They don't think of themselves as soft, forever baby-sized snuggly pets.....they think of themselves as tiny,fierce little lions.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Aww, so cute!!  But I think that last cat's face says exactly how they feel about the clothes, lol!!


----------



## msmack (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_OMG!!  How adorable is that????  That is soo cute!  My cats would probably scratch my eyes out if I tried that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ditto! I would be scared to attempt!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 27, 2008)

That is so cute!  My cat wouldn't take me putting clothing on him for a minute!


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks for looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the kids are *really* lucky that the kitties are pretty easy going... so far!  but yeah, Snowball (the all grey cat) had her thoughts and emotions about the dress up pretty clearly written on her face!  

i wouldn't be surprised if they trash the bathroom (their favourite room to go nuts in) as payback tonight while we all sleep.  LOL.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's one:


----------



## Brittni (Apr 28, 2008)

HELLS YEAH! Im checkin' it out! My princess Ava loves to wear her dresses, but hated her Santa hat. lol

check out these kitty wigs from kittywigs.com


----------



## lara (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice Threadless tee!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_They are so cute....but its suicidal putting clothing on cats.  They don't think of themselves as soft, forever baby-sized snuggly pets.....they think of themselves as tiny,fierce little lions._

 
with RAZORS on their fingers!


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_HELLS YEAH! Im checkin' it out! My princess Ava loves to wear her dresses, but hated her Santa hat. lol

check out these kitty wigs from kittywigs.com 



_

 

LMAO!!!


----------



## doodles (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_with RAZORS on their fingers!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_They are so cute....but its suicidal putting clothing on cats. They don't think of themselves as soft, forever baby-sized snuggly pets.....they think of themselves as tiny,fierce little lions._

 
Haha so true!! Thanks for posting those photos...adorable!! I can't imagine my cat letting my husband or my kids get near him let alone play dress up! lol


----------



## Nessy (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh my god how cute lol i so wana get a wig for my big boy lol he'd hate it though if it doesnt involve eatting or sleeping lol

Nessy xx


----------



## Brittni (Jun 12, 2008)

A wig for your BOY cat? Oh lord!!!!!! LOL


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is too cute!


----------



## katina (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## rbella (Jun 13, 2008)

So cute!!!  Your cats look pissed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## persephonewillo (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_So cute!!!  Your cats look pissed!!!!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i don't think they've forgiven us yet.  lol.


----------

